# I swear Gorillas just aren't very good listeners



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I spend about half my time in chat convincing folks not to bomb me and to send it to more deserving BOTL's. Seems one Gorilla can't read very well and is a little confused on what sport teams I like.

Yup Michael (Ahbroody) went and blew up my mail box with some team paraphanalia (I think its his local minor hockey team but I am not sure) and a great selection of sticks. Some old favorites and some new ones to try.

Hit him up for the RG was much appreciated, highly unnecessary of but generous none the less.

A better pic of the goodies.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

silverfox67 said:


> I spend about half my time in chat convincing folks not to bomb me and to send it to more deserving BOTL's.


What ya saying Fox?

nice hit


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah sorry for the hand written note. I was at the post office launching some other stuff and forgot to do the notes and figured a quick note would work. Sorry but the little ones wanted to slap someone from calgary again.
My son threw in the stickers after placing the other page all over daddys laptop.

These are the culprits right here. Notice they are wearing the correct teams colors and logos









Hope you enjoy them my brother. You do a lot around here and deserve some back.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> Yeah sorry for the hand written note. I was at the post office launching some other stuff and forgot to do the notes and figured a quick note would work. Sorry but the little ones wanted to slap someone from calgary again.
> My son threw in the stickers after placing the other page all over daddys laptop.
> 
> These are the culprits right here. Notice they are wearing the correct teams colors and logos
> ...


Fine looking family brother.........nothing more important than that.......tell them thank you from me will ya


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Taste of your own medicine, Fox?

Well played, Michael! :tu 
(Takes some of the sting out of Bobarian emasculating you in front of your kids, no?)


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Well Michael just moved onto my favorite list! Any gorilla that takes on the Fox has a special place with me.

I challange anyone to find a more deserving gorilla than Shawn.

Great job Michael!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Nice hit on the FOX. Very nice!! :tu

It's just soooooooooooooooo hard to believe those cute faces conjuring up that type of carnage.......hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Nothing at all wrong with a hockey bomb! Of course the correct logo should have been the Caps, but I'll let it slide this time


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Got to love them Shark Bombs!!!

Nice Hit Michael!!! Very Cute Kids!!!:tu


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice hit on Silverfox! Cool shirt great smoke for a super BOTL!

Shawn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice.
Very, VERRRRyyyyyy nice.
Enjoy the love, Fox!!!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Great hit on a very deserving brother. And you deserve so so much more. :r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow Fox, You better check your a$$ in case a shark tooth broke off! Nice hit Mike, Micah and Hannah!:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Don Fernando said:


> What ya saying Fox?
> 
> nice hit


He's saying his humi is empty!!:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> He's saying his humi is empty!!:r:r


RIGHT! :tpd::tpd:


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

:tu Nice hit! Great looking family too!

That BGM looks awesome... I really need to try one of those soon.


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

That's a great hit on the Fox. :tu Shawn, are you wearing that t-shirt to bed yet? :r

Well done, Mike, Micah and Hannah. Now that's a family tag team there. :ss


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Great hit on a great brother!!!!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

ahbroody said:


>


"Future Gorilla's receiving on-the-job training"​
Well Fox, I'm sure that new shirt of yours is going to go over really big tomorrow as you strut down the streets of Calgary hey?

A most excellent hit...:ss​


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Gorillas are actually great listeners. We just cant remember worth a poo.


Great hit. Enjoy the smokes Shawn:tu


----------

